# podeis ayudarme?



## the boss (Ago 7, 2006)

Hola, el motivo de pediros ayuda es el siguiente, soy estudiante de medicina y como proyecto de fin de carrera me he propuesto realizar un atlas interactivo de la anatomia humana y esas cosas, y la verdad es que no se por donde empezar, me gustaria que alguien me hechara una mano ya que es muy importante para mi carrera poder realizar este proyecto. Un saludo


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 7, 2006)

Hola , pues esta sección es más bien orientada a programación pero para controlar cosas 

Para lo que usted quiere le ayudaría mucho el Visual Basic, si no sabe usarlo peude empezar a aprender con este tuto
http://www.elguille.información/vb/cursos_vb/basico/indice.htm 

Yo ahí aprendí bastante, y ya que lea ese tuto creo que ya no necesitará ayuda pues puede hacerse con opciones sencillas como click, command...

Saludos


----------



## rastinac (Oct 23, 2006)

Mira das pocos detalles en tu pedido de ayuda sobre lo que quieres mira soy estudiante de informática (cuarto año) y te puedo ayudar solo que debes decirme mas o menos que es lo que quieres con mas detalles sabes si es cosas de animacion no tal ves yo te podria mandar un pequeño ejemplo de algo sobre tu trabajo que te pueda hacer y asi verias si es lo que buscas. 

 Este es mi correo rastinac@gmail.com


----------

